# I made a YouTube Vid on my DP



## khamilton133 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've done a few posts on here. Just letting you all know i've made a YouTube vid on my experience. I hope it helps a little. I will make a follow up video and go a bit more into detail:

Depersonalization & Derealization Advice 




Cheers

Kat


----------

